# Altima 96 Gas mileage?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi fellow forum members, just a quick question. How many KM should I be getting out of my tank (40 Litre) before having to fill up. Lately I cannot pass 300km on a full tank. Is this type of fuel consumption normal for a 96 Altima GXE? I drive an automatic and I am a very gentle driver (I don't have a heavy foot) I perform regular maintenance on the car and just had my 75000KM inspection. Any thoughts or ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This post would do better in the Altima section...


----------

